
White House aims to slow gains in weather prediction, shocking forecasters - cryptoz
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/capital-weather-gang/wp/2017/05/24/white-house-budget-aims-to-slow-gains-in-weather-forecasting-shocking-weather-community/?utm_term=.61260297c5a0
======
anigbrowl
Comments from Congressional leaders suggest this budget proposal is going
nowhere, but there is simply no valid reason for this attempt to undermine US
weather prediction capabilities.

